

Kindergarten coders can program before they can read - KhalidLondon
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg21929275.800-kindergarten-coders-can-program-before-they-can-read.html#.Ukn9_obkuba

======
nyar
They can't read at 4 or 5?

~~~
KhalidLondon
I think they can read but the article is simply pointing out how quickly some
kids can get into coding at 4 or 5.

